# USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?



## Tim1974 (21. Juni 2018)

*USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Hallo,

bei der heutigen Gaming-Hardware, egal ob es nun Maus oder Tastatur ist, wo mit besonders hoher Abtastrate und Reaktionszeit geworben wird, frage ich mich, ob ein einfaches USB-Verlängerungskabel sich negativ auf die Präzision oder Reaktionszeit von Maus und Tastatur auswirken kann oder anderweitig irgendwelche Nachteile hat?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## JackA (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

USB kann man in der Summe bis 5m verlängern. Man sollte schauen, dass das Kabel gut geschirmt ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Danke, woran erkennt man denn, ob das Kabel gut geschirmt ist?
Ich meinte jetzt die Kabel die man im Sortiment von Saturn oder Mediamarkt so findet, bin nichtmal sicher ob es da überhaupt Auswahl gibt?


----------



## bastian123f (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Kabelverlängerungen haben immer Latenzen. Aber bei nem normalen Kabel wirst du das niemand merken. Aber das hat nix mit der Abtastrate und Reaktionszeit der Maus selbst zu tun. Das macht der interne Controller. Und bei USB sind 5 Meter (wie schon gesagt) völlig in Ordnung.

USB-Kabel Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DARPA (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Ich hab ein G27 mittels aktivem 10m USB Kabel angeschlossen und merke keine Einschränkungen.


----------



## JackA (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*



> Sortiment von Saturn oder Mediamarkt


Online bestellen! in den Fachmärkten hast du entweder Billig-Kabel z.B. Hama für Mondpreise und schlechter Quali oder die Kabel, die ein bisschen was hermachen zu noch höheren Mondpreisen.
Einfach mal nach ner geschirmten USB-Verlängerung suchen und den Bestseller nehmen. So ein Hexenwerk ist das nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Tim bestellt nur leider nichts Online.
Deswegen braucht es halt was vor Ort.
Aber auch da sollte es den ein oder anderen Laden mit ordentlichen Kabeln geben.
Zur Not Funk nehmen.


----------



## Venom89 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Nachher gibt das noch mehr Strahlungsschäden


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Es gibt ja auch Händler, bei denen man online aus einem großen Sortiment auswählen kann und es dann in einer Filiale in der nähe abholen kann.
Momentan hab ich ein Kabel im Einsatz für die Maus, es handelt sich um die Logitech G700s, die hat zwar Funk, aber die Akkuleistung ist so gering, das sie fast so lange läd wie sie danach Saft ohne Kabel hat und für das Kabel hab ich dann die Verlängerung gebraucht, aber es ist sicher ein Billigkabel, was ich sicher schon über 10 Jahre habe.
Ich finde aber, irgendwie ist die Maus nicht präzise genug in Spielen, weiß nicht ob das nun an der Maus an sich, dem öfteren Betrieb mit Kabel oder dem PC selbst liegt, oder an der Software und Einstellungen...
Die Logitech G502 am anderen PC gefällt mir da sehr viel besser, ist momentan aber recht teuer, darum hab ich nicht einfach mal eben noch eine zweite davon gekauft, außerdem bräuchte ich dann ja ganz sicher ein Verlängerungskabel.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Pack die G700s ohne das Verlängerungskabel an einen deiner PCs.
Hätte man ja auch von alleine drauf kommen können, ohne einen mal wieder unnötigen Thread zu erstellen.


----------



## JackA (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

1. Der Sensor von der G502 ist auch wesentlich und spürbar präziser als der der G700
2. Werden die Signale, soweit ich weiß, immer noch wireless übertragen! obwohl die Maus am Kabel hängt! das Kabel dient nur zum Aufladen! d.h. hast du im Übertragungsweg Gegenstände stehen oder iewas funkt rein (wie eine USB 3.0 Festplatte) oder der Weg ist allgemein zu lang, dann leidet die Präzision enorm darunter. Da hilft dir auch ein besseres USB-Kabel nicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Also wenn ich den USB-Empfänger abziehe und die Maus ans Kabel lege, geht sie soweit ich weiß auch, aber das Kabel ist halt für den einen PC nicht lang genug.
Also werd ich wohl doch noch eine zweite G502 kaufen, wenn die wieder so bei rund 40 Euro liegt, aber ohne Verlängerungskabel komme ich dann trotzdem nicht hin.

Jetzt mit der G700s ist halt die Tischplatte in der Funklinie, eventuell noch der Metallrahmen darunter, aber das kann ich leider nicht ändern.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Hast sie denn am anderen PC ausprobiert?


----------



## Deep Thought (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> 2. Werden die Signale, soweit ich weiß, immer noch wireless übertragen! obwohl die Maus am Kabel hängt! das Kabel dient nur zum Aufladen! d.h. hast du im Übertragungsweg Gegenstände stehen oder iewas funkt rein (wie eine USB 3.0 Festplatte) oder der Weg ist allgemein zu lang, dann leidet die Präzision enorm darunter. Da hilft dir auch ein besseres USB-Kabel nicht.



Die G700s kann auch "Daten übers Kabel".



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich den USB-Empfänger abziehe und die Maus ans Kabel lege, geht sie soweit ich weiß auch, aber das Kabel ist halt für den einen PC nicht lang genug.
> Also werd ich wohl doch noch eine zweite G502 kaufen, wenn die wieder so bei rund 40 Euro liegt, aber ohne Verlängerungskabel komme ich dann trotzdem nicht hin.
> 
> Jetzt mit der G700s ist halt die Tischplatte in der Funklinie, eventuell noch der Metallrahmen darunter, aber das kann ich leider nicht ändern.



Du kannst alternativ den Funkempfänger an einer USB-Verlängerung betreiben, und näher an der Maus platzieren. Aber das löst natürlich nicht das Problem mit der kurzen Akkulaufzeit...

Aber wie die anderen schon richtig sagten, bis 5 m ist eine USB-Verlängerung meist unproblematisch, 2 m geht auf jeden Fall. Egal, ob du den Funkempfänger oder die Maus dran hängst.


----------



## Airframe2000 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Ich empfehle dir den Akku zu tauschen auf den enerloop pro zusammen mit passenden Ladegerät.
Der Akku versorgt die Maus deutlich länger mit Energie und im Ladegerät sind sie auch schneller geladen.
Dann mit einen vernünftigen Verlängerungskabel den USB - Dongel auf den Schreibtisch bringen dann klappt das auch.
Und wie immer gilt: Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Na die Maus war nun alles, aber billig eben nicht, ist ja quasi ein echtes Luxusmodell gewesen damals, daran gemessen find ich die Akkulaufzeit schon eine Frechheit.
Ob ich also noch so viel Aufwand betreibe, um die G700s zu optimieren ist eher fraglich, da kann ich mir dann auch beim nächsten Angebot eine zweite G502 kaufen, vorausgesetzt sie läuft mit dem vorhandenen Verlängerungskabel ebenso perfekt wie ohne, dann brauch ich mir nie wieder Gedanken über Akkus und Ladegeräte und ungetrübte Funkverbindungen zu machen.

Dazu kommt noch, daß meiner G700s eine der seitlichen Tasten fehlt, da habe ich so viel drann rum gepolkt, daß sie letztendlich raus gebrochen ist.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> ...vorausgesetzt sie läuft mit dem vorhandenen Verlängerungskabel ebenso perfekt wie ohne, dann brauch ich mir nie wieder Gedanken über Akkus und Ladegeräte und ungetrübte Funkverbindungen zu machen.


Probier es doch einfach aus, du hast doch alles dafür da.
Aber du musstest ja wie immer extra nen Thread für sowas aufmachen.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Genau!  

Das ist nicht  so einfach, ich kann alles mögliche ausprobieren und im ersten Moment scheint es normal zu funktionieren, aber im Spiel merke ich dann irgendwie, daß ich oft knapp daneben greife, also irgendwie die Präzision nicht perfekt ist, das kann dann an der Maus liegen, am Verlängerungskabel, an der Funkverbindung, an irgendwelchen Störungen oder auch an mir selbst, genau das hab ich versucht mit diesem Thread heraus zu finden.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Schon mal was von Ausschlussverfahren gehört?
Funktioniert super.


----------



## Airframe2000 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Na die Maus war nun alles, aber billig eben nicht, ist ja quasi ein echtes Luxusmodell gewesen damals, daran gemessen find ich die Akkulaufzeit schon eine Frechheit.
> Ob ich also noch so viel Aufwand betreibe, um die G700s zu optimieren ist eher fraglich, da kann ich mir dann auch beim nächsten Angebot eine zweite G502 kaufen, vorausgesetzt sie läuft mit dem vorhandenen Verlängerungskabel ebenso perfekt wie ohne, dann brauch ich mir nie wieder Gedanken über Akkus und Ladegeräte und ungetrübte Funkverbindungen zu machen.
> 
> Dazu kommt noch, daß meiner G700s eine der seitlichen Tasten fehlt, da habe ich so viel drann rum gepolkt, daß sie letztendlich raus gebrochen ist.



Die Akkulaufzeit war aber kein Geheimniss auch damals schon nicht. 
Wenn man allerdings blind kauft und sich erst Jahre später darüber Gedanken macht ist selber Schuld...


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> bei der heutigen Gaming-Hardware, egal ob es nun Maus oder Tastatur ist, wo mit besonders hoher Abtastrate und Reaktionszeit geworben wird, frage ich mich, ob ein einfaches USB-Verlängerungskabel sich negativ auf die Präzision oder Reaktionszeit von Maus und Tastatur auswirken kann oder anderweitig irgendwelche Nachteile hat?



Die Datenübertragung ist vollständig digital und hat eine Fehlerkorrektur. Die Präzision und reaktionszeit ändert sich entsprechend nicht, selbst wenn du ein 100m USB-Kabel hättest. Irgendwann ist nur abhängig von Kabelqualität und-Länge die Dämpfung des Signals so groß dass nichts verwertbares mehr ankommt - aber auch dann wirds nicht unpräziser oder langsamer, dann gehts einfach nicht mehr. 

Dazwischen, also zwischen "alles funktioniert" und "kein Signal" gibts einen sehr dünnen Grenzbereich von "mal gehts, mal nicht", aber auch der ist an stark zuckendem Mauszeiger alle Nase lang einfach zu erkennen.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Gut, danke. 

Also werd ich mal los ziehen und schauen eine zweite G502s zu bekommen, bei 40 Euro schlag ich dann spätestens wieder zu. Ich ärgere mich gerade, daß ich damals, als sie 40 Euro kostete nicht gleich zwei Stück gekauft habe.


----------



## Venom89 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Mittlerweile gefunden? Wahr seitdem oft für die angepeilte Summe zu haben.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Nee, hier kostet die G502 bei Saturn rund 62 Euro, da steht auch nix von wegen payback drann.
Damals, als du mir die G502 empfohlen hast und ich eine gekauft habe, stand ca. 50 Euro drann und an der Kasse haben sie mir nur 40 Euro berechnet, da hätte ich mal zurück gehen und gleich für den zweiten PC noch eine Maus holen sollen...


----------



## Venom89 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Bei Amazon Warehouse Deals für 39,87.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Tim kauft doch nicht Online.


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Bei Saturn kostet die G502 zuletzt ca. 62 Euro, vor paar Monaten hab ich sie dort für 40 Euro bekommen, also bleibt mir jetzt nur abwarten und mit der nervigen G700s weiter zu arbeiten, bis die G502 unter 40 Euro kostet oder halt wo anders kaufen. Die G403 wäre mir aber genauso recht, denn so viele Tasten wie bei der G502 brauche ich nicht.

Aber irgendwie haben wir uns hier vom Thema entfernt...


----------



## Venom89 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB-Kabelverlängerungen für Maus und Keyboard schlecht?*

Achso du kaufst nicht online? Ja dann mal viel Erfolg 

Das Thema ist doch längst abgehakt. Nein Verlängerung bringen keinen unterschied bei der Latenz.
Ich habe da in den letzten Monaten viel getestet in Verbindung mit meiner Shield.


----------

